# Low Sound



## pangiel (Apr 18, 2011)

I have had this problem since the unit was installed over 1 year ago. I have a VIP 211K receiver hooked to a Sylvania DVD/TV. When using Dish Network the audio is very low and I have to have the TV volume fully up; and then I can barely hear anything.

What do I do. In System Setup/6 Dolby Digital/ I hvae Dolby Digital/PCM and Line Mode


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response.

How is the receiver hooked up? Would you be able to hook it up any other way (different type of cable/new cable)?

Another recommendation would be to hook up another piece of equipment using the same cable(s) to see if it may be the TV causing the issue.


----------

